# Good References?



## InevitablyReformed (Dec 15, 2008)

I have been trying to follow the WCF 1.8 thread and I quickly realized I was in over my head in terms of knowledge regarding these things. That being said, I was wondering if anyone knows any good books or articles that lay out the discussion for someone who is new to the topic of KJV vs. other translations. I appreciate the help.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 15, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> I have been trying to follow the WCF 1.8 thread and I quickly realized I was in over my head in terms of knowledge regarding these things.



That never stops me! :^)

No, seriously, if people are using obscure terms or incomprehensible jargon, I think you should ask them to define / explain it. Such an interjection will probably only help the wider discussion.



InevitablyReformed said:


> That being said, I was wondering if anyone knows any good books or articles that lay out the discussion for someone who is new to the topic of KJV vs. other translations. I appreciate the help.



James White has a lot of material available online. His interest is mostly in replying to radical King James Only-ism, i.e. he would get along at least very charitably with most members of the PB. However, his discussions about textual criticism and manuscript comparison examples should be interesting reading to you. I find his writing to be very accessible, and his theology orthodox.

Here is his ministry's list of links to articles, either by him or that he considers useful:

List of articles​


----------

